# Any fleet manager know the true cost of period 2&3 rideshare insurance?



## grq79 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm hoping this insurances forum could point me in the right direction, it seems that other forums are dead or don't know the answers.

This information seems to be a tight lipped secret from Uber and Lyft, but I can't seem to find how much it costs and what companies besides James River offer full rideshare coverage with $1M coverage.

I know they get a big discount on composite rate and the fact that the car is only insured enroute and during the trip, so how much on average would that be a month per car?

If there is a carrier that offers this could you also DM their information, it would be a great help.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Didn't you already ask this before?


----------

